# Eureka



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I ahev found the name of a piece I have been trying to identify for 50 years, no exageration. It was used by the Kennecot Copper corp. as an intro to their local sunday night tv movie. I loved the opening bars but that was all they played. It was accompanied by scenes from the mining operation with explasions and everything a kid could want. As I grew up I tried to find the name of the piece. I sang it to musicians and even posted on here. A couple times I contacted Kennecot, now part of Rio Tinto, but never got an answer. I had heard the name of the composer once and thought it was Spanish, so I even emailed a university music department in spain with the notes of the main theme. No answer. Giving it one last shot, I emailed Kennecot again and GOT AN ANSWER!!!!!!

It is not, in fact, Spanish. It is Portuguese/Brazilian. The composer is Carlos Gomes. Born in Brazile and worked in Europe along with Verdi etc. It is the Overture to his most famous piece "Il Guarny" (yes, named after the Guarny indians of South America). He would fit quite well in the little known composers thread. Now i need to hear the rest of the opera to see where the themes fit.


----------

